# Τα θαυμαστά αντανακλαστικά της Wikipedia



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

Πριν από λίγα λεπτά παίρνω ειδοποίηση από το BBC για έκτακτη είδηση (τώρα ξύπνησαν):

New York judge acquits three police officers over the 2006 killing of an unarmed man, Sean Bell, who was shot 50 times on his stag night.

Τι είναι πάλι αυτό, αναρωτιέμαι, και αναζητώ τον Sean Bell στη Wikipedia. Όπου βρίσκω:
Three of the five detectives involved in the shooting were indicted by a grand jury for the incident [2] but found not guilty on charges ranging from manslaughter to reckless endangerment.[3]

Το [3] με παραπέμπει σε σημερινό άρθρο της New York Times.

Για την υπόθεση δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Αλλά για τα ανακλαστικά των συντακτών της Wikipedia, chapeau (σας αγαπώ).


----------

